
Slow Motion Contact Explosive – Nitrogen Triiodide [video] - prawn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFfRqoIdArM
======
Zigurd
It's very easy to make. This and little tinfoil boats with sodium in them
floating in the toilet were how the kids in AP chemistry amused themselves in
my day. Now they would bring in a SWAT team. Good times.

